# His legs are as fast as his hands... watch this video



## dgpro (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.digitalphotoframeonline.com/videopage2


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool! But is it JKD?


----------



## K831 (Jul 27, 2007)

Pretty athletic fellow, nicely done - but do you think he can really defend himself?

No, I do not think there is any JKD there; much to "flashy".


----------



## Nomad (Jul 28, 2007)

Great acrobatics... don't really consider what he did "martial"


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2007)

It has to much Gymnastic exorcises in it but it was flashy and had the crowd going.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't even LIKE flash in martial arts and even I was impressed.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 28, 2007)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## Boomer (Jul 28, 2007)

Nice, um...dancing.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes, as others have said, very impressive. But looks more wushu (acrobatic) than pragmatic (combat). Just my take.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 30, 2007)

It's Steve Terada - he's a member of Team Paul Mitchell. 
At last count he was a 2nd Dan in Tang Soo Do but might be up to 3rd by now - definitely no JKD in there. He and Daniel Sterling are noted for that "flashy" gymnastics/martial arts performance art blend. Like or hate it, he's definitely talented.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeti said:


> It's Steve Terada - he's a member of Team Paul Mitchell.
> At last count he was a 2nd Dan in Tang Soo Do but might be up to 3rd by now - definitely no JKD in there.


Yeah, now that you say it, I can see it as TSD (I always picture flying back fists--that actually land!--when thinking of TSD). 





> He and Daniel Sterling are noted for that "flashy" gymnastics/martial arts performance art blend. Like or hate it, he's definitely talented.


No doubt.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 30, 2007)

I wouldn't consider this to be a style, what he is doing is a very good example of the XMA tournament stuff.  It doesn't really matter what style you are, they all sort of look the same since they all pull their tricks from generally the same basket.  I've seen guys based on kenpo and karate to do exactly the same maneuvers.

Lamont


----------

